# Thurs 5/23 A few flounder and a visit by the feds



## flounderslayerman

Hit the water about 9:00 and had hard time fimding some fish. Managed to stick 5 from 14"-21". Water clarity was ok but not great and wind was a little more then I like. This has been tough to find numbers of fish. I had a first for me last night. On a run between spots I got stopped by the us customs and border patrol. They treated me like I had boat full of dope. They searched every inch of the boat and me. If the could open it up and get inside they searched it. They cut me loose when all they found was a cooler of fish and soda's. What an unpleasant experience.


----------



## DSGMAN

WOW, where were you fishing when you got stopped?


----------



## rosco725

I wouldn't have let them search you they have no legal right to unless you concent


----------



## flukedaddy

rosco725 said:


> I wouldn't have let them search you they have no legal right to unless you concent


 
In my experiences as soon as you say no to search....Theres the probale cause that you are hiding something, Search is on.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

I was stopped by border patrol in the keys and can agree wasn't a pleasant encounter .


----------



## sniperpeeps

What's border patrol doing around here anyways....there's no border


----------



## Flguy32514

I'm wondering if they got a tip something is gonna be dropped around here, I seen a few CBP vehicles yesterday, before yesterday only time I ever saw them was the same one every day that would go to the port


----------



## Flounder9.75

sniperpeeps said:


> What's border patrol dpoing around here anyways....there's no border


The whole coast is the border
They were in Dog River yesterday I thier go fast boat with quad 225 on it
If your not doing anything wrong its best to let them have at it.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

rosco725 said:


> i wouldn't have let them search you they have no legal right to unless you concent


 wrong


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

rosco725 said:


> I wouldn't have let them search you they have no legal right to unless you concent


They aren't the police. Coast Guard and border patrol have the authority to search you without consent.


----------



## Flguy32514

Actually, CBP Is Law enforcement


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

CBP is federal, just like coast guard. Homeland security agencies have the ability to search.


----------



## flounderslayerman

They could search my boat all they wan't I have nothing to hide. It's just they way went about it. First off when they stopped me if would have just pulled the throttle back I would have got run over. When they hit the lights they were 50ft behind me. Second is I was treated like I was doing something illegal right from the start.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)



sniperpeeps said:


> What's border patrol doing around here anyways....there's no border


Seriously?


----------



## overkill

Unbelievable....but, I do.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Elliot were you over here or on your side


----------



## drifterfisher

flounderslayerman said:


> I was treated like I was doing something illegal right from the start.


99.9 % of the time the average joe is treated this way...they think like this,if you are not one of them,then you are doing something wrong. There are exceptions to this. I know a few good guys. They are exceptions though.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Mark, I was in my side.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Razr Maxx)
> 
> Seriously?


Yea seriously they can't even control a border with a river and a fence what could they possibly be doing here that matters???harassing flounder giggers?


----------



## a

sniperpeeps said:


> Yea seriously they can't even control a border with a river and a fence what could they possibly be doing here that matters???harassing flounder giggers?


I guess douche bags need jobs too!....sounds like americans are getting sick and tired of the police state mentality so popular around here......i guess it goes with living in a military area. I bet most searches are in fact illegal searches! POPO just counts on you not knowing your rights.....just like the guy who said refusing a search is grounds for a search....around here he's prolly correct. I guess ill stay home, or travel elsewhere


----------



## wareagle22

They've been around the marina at Dauphin Island for the past two weeks. 4 go fast boats with really BIG guns mounted on the front and back with blacked out suburbans following them on land. Don't have any idea what they were doing, but they all looked serious.


----------



## Chapman5011

sniperpeeps said:


> What's border patrol doing around here anyways....there's no border


Just another entity looking for anything to write a ticket for. This is a great example of what I have been telling everyone. They are going to be worse this year than any other year. With the budget cuts and sequestration, they are in need of money. Guess who has money.


Me and you.


I can't believe they searched your pockets. That means they really are looking and harassing people. Out in the water they need to be looking for fish. It would be a small fishing you were storing it in your pocket. 
I know what they are looking for.
Money to take from you, the hard american worker.


----------



## Chapman5011

Chapman5011 said:


> Just another entity looking for anything to write a ticket for. This is a great example of what I have been telling everyone. They are going to be worse this year than any other year. With the budget cuts and sequestration, they are in need of money. Guess who has money.
> 
> 
> Me and you.
> 
> 
> I can't believe they searched your pockets. That means they really are looking and harassing people. Out in the water they need to be looking for fish. It would be a small fishing you were storing it in your pocket.
> I know what they are looking for.
> Money to take from you, the hard american worker.


And yes I see why border patrol would be there. There is a border from state water to international water. They are legit. They are full of crisp with there attitude, but still legit. 
No reason to be a dick to anyone until they are proven to have broke the law.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Chapman5011 said:


> Just another entity looking for anything to write a ticket for. This is a great example of what I have been telling everyone. They are going to be worse this year than any other year. With the budget cuts and sequestration, they are in need of money. Guess who has money.
> 
> 
> Me and you.
> 
> 
> I can't believe they searched your pockets. That means they really are looking and harassing people. Out in the water they need to be looking for fish. It would be a small fishing you were storing it in your pocket.
> I know what they are looking for.
> Money to take from you, the hard american worker.


If border patrol had a tip that there was going to be a drug run that day or night, what's the big deal with them searching him? They're looking to do their jobs, not take your money. 

Think about it this way, if you weren't doing anything illegal, they couldn't take anything from you.


----------



## Chapman5011

They can claim anything they want. But there is absolutely NO reason whatso ever for anyone to be rude unless given reason to be.

I hate pricks that become mean and rude, all because of a badge. 

They can kiss my A$$










.


----------



## MikeG

Chapman5011 said:


> And yes I see why border patrol would be there. There is a border from state water to international water. They are legit. They are full of crisp with there attitude, but still legit.
> No reason to be a dick to anyone until they are proven to have broke the law.





Chapman5011 said:


> Just another entity looking for anything to write a ticket for. This is a great example of what I have been telling everyone. They are going to be worse this year than any other year. With the budget cuts and sequestration, they are in need of money. Guess who has money.
> 
> 
> Me and you.
> 
> 
> I can't believe they searched your pockets. That means they really are looking and harassing people. Out in the water they need to be looking for fish. It would be a small fishing you were storing it in your pocket.
> I know what they are looking for.
> Money to take from you, the hard american worker.


This sounds ridiculous! They have a job to do.


----------



## flounderslayerman

I had nothing to hide so they could search all they wanted. It's just a little intimidating when you got six guys with guns stop you. The thing that bothered me the most was how they stopped me. I was running across the bay and never saw them till they hit the blue lights 50ft behind me. If I would've just pulled the throttle back they would've run me over. I had to ease it back and turn to stbd to keep them from running me over.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yep all those nice boats they have burning lots of gas running around pcola bay, sounds like tax dollars being well spent......I'm sure they are doing a lot of important work.


----------



## flounderslayerman

It was a nice boat for sure. 35-40ft cc with quads on the back. The only thing they could find wrong was I don't have a lanyard kill switch. They said they could write me a $400 dollar ticket for that.


----------



## jigmaster

*Interesting....*

Sounds like they blew their cover by stopping you... Did they check your cell phone?


----------



## John B.

flounderslayerman said:


> It was a nice boat for sure. 35-40ft cc with quads on the back. The only thing they could find wrong was I don't have a lanyard kill switch. They said they could write me a $400 dollar ticket for that.


I don't think that's true... I understand they're doing their jobs, but at this point I'd have told them to eat a bag of dicks.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## drifterfisher

Chapman5011 said:


> They can claim anything they want. But there is absolutely NO reason whatso ever for anyone to be rude unless given reason to be.
> 
> I hate pricks that become mean and rude, all because of a badge.
> 
> They can kiss my A$$.



This type of attitude will get you bashed on this site,to many with badges. I will say no more.


----------



## bamafan611

I was out there that night and met up with Elliot later in the evening. There were boats everywhere pre Memorial Day weekend. Don't have a clue what they were doing unless they were training new recruits.The problem I had with the search is that 3 men boarded Elliot's boat and did the search. His like mine isn't very roomy and with 4 people in the boat even smaller. The people capacity in my boat is 3 adults with all the gear I carry and just how many does it take to search a 16 foot boat.Never had more than 1 person board my boat at any other stop and 1 person is welcome anytime. 3 grown men on a 16 foot boat is pushing my tolerance level.


----------



## naclh2oDave

So, what would happen if we just said "no"?

It is my opinion that they don't really expect to find anything on anyone here but they are using us as training dummies for bigger fish. Full on practice mode. Training recruits, feeling out for weak spots, how do people react, especially when the odds are nothing illegal is being done, ect...


----------



## drifterfisher

naclh2oDave said:


> So, what would happen if we just said "no"?


You would be dead. And they would walk away.


----------



## Chapman5011

drifterfisher said:


> 99.9 % of the time the average joe is treated this way...they think like this,if you are not one of them,then you are doing something wrong. There are exceptions to this. I know a few good guys. They are exceptions though.


Most when they are given that badge they think their $H!t don't stink no more. 
But they can do pretty much what they want. Your on the water and on their. clock. They are doing their job.
American government at its best.
Get used to it. There is no turning back now.



I'm going to stop before I write a 5 paragraph rant.


.





.


----------



## Sam56uel

I was stopped by border patrol in the keys and can agree wasn't a pleasant encounter .


----------



## OLDBOB

*Border Patrol*

You can't mess with them or the drug guys. In the Miami area they have been known to take chain saws to some pretty nice boats looking for hidden compartments with drugs and when they are done they just drive away and the boat owner is left with a boat that he has to try and get the repair money from the Feds, and that does take years.


----------



## GulfCoastLime

Growing up around Destin, surrounded by Coast Guard, Eglin AFB cops, and FL fish and wildlife i have certainly run into a few jerks wearing badges. But i didn't realize until i got older that most of these officers are not from around here. And all of us locals think we own the water and we can do or act as we please so we cop an attitude when we become inconvienced by their searches. I cant imagine trying to do my daily job and constantly having people give me lip and act like i have no authority. Over time i imagine that wears these officers down to the point where they get a little attitude themselves.

The thing to remeber here is border patrol is working to keep drug runners and human trafficking at a minimum.
The coast guard is trying to keep the water safe, and save our butts when we get in trouble.
FL fish and wildlife is enforcing the rules set up to manage fish and wildlife conservation.

These people are looking out for our best interest. Im not saying that gives them an excuse to be rude, but maybe we should be a little more compassionate towards the overall goals here.

I tip my cap to anybody serving our country... even if they are having a grumpy night.


----------



## flukedaddy

GulfCoastLime said:


> Growing up around Destin, surrounded by Coast Guard, Eglin AFB cops, and FL fish and wildlife i have certainly run into a few jerks wearing badges. But i didn't realize until i got older that most of these officers are not from around here. And all of us locals think we own the water and we can do or act as we please so we cop an attitude when we become inconvienced by their searches*.* I cant imagine trying to do my daily job and constantly having people give me lip and act like i have no authority. Over time i imagine that wears these officers down to the point where they get a little attitude themselves.
> 
> The thing to remeber here is border patrol is working to keep *drug runners and human trafficking at a minimum.*
> The coast guard is trying to keep the water safe, and save our butts when we get in trouble.
> FL fish and wildlife is enforcing the rules set up to manage fish and wildlife conservation.
> 
> *These people are looking out for our best interest*. Im not saying that gives them an excuse to be rude, but maybe we should be a little more compassionate towards the overall goals here.
> 
> I tip my cap to anybody serving our country... even if they are having a grumpy night.


#1 drugs and human trafficking on a flounder boat OK " gimme a break.
#2 way too much power after 911 and if it makes you fell better to be harrassed and made to fell like a criminal you will be happy everytime you are stopped and boarded. right and for the record I do not give any lip until the call goes into the station and can not be worked out. And by no means do I mean all I happen to know of one nice guy working pcola.


----------



## DLo

GulfCoastLime said:


> Growing up around Destin, surrounded by Coast Guard, Eglin AFB cops, and FL fish and wildlife i have certainly run into a few jerks wearing badges. But i didn't realize until i got older that most of these officers are not from around here. And all of us locals think we own the water and we can do or act as we please so we cop an attitude when we become inconvienced by their searches. I cant imagine trying to do my daily job and constantly having people give me lip and act like i have no authority. Over time i imagine that wears these officers down to the point where they get a little attitude themselves.
> 
> The thing to remeber here is border patrol is working to keep drug runners and human trafficking at a minimum.
> The coast guard is trying to keep the water safe, and save our butts when we get in trouble.
> FL fish and wildlife is enforcing the rules set up to manage fish and wildlife conservation.
> 
> These people are looking out for our best interest. Im not saying that gives them an excuse to be rude, but maybe we should be a little more compassionate towards the overall goals here.
> 
> I tip my cap to anybody serving our country... even if they are having a grumpy night.


We act like that because we DO OWN THE WATER!!! You do, I do everyone here does. And I have the God given right not to be treated as a criminal for daring to be on a boat. I'm so sick of the notion that we have to hand over our individual liberty to a thug like federal government so we can all feel warm and fuzzy because we're being taken care of. That is not how this little experiment in self government was set up. But hey...they've got a job to do, and if that means anal exams for everyone then, they're just keeping us safe, and I shouldn't question that, should I?


----------



## As56hley

WOW, where were you fishing when you got stopped?


----------



## flounderslayerman

I was running between spots.


----------



## hjorgan

Got stopped by the coast guard a few years ago, about 200 yards out of the pass. One of those orange rubber boats with the big mother ship a ways off. It was obvious that the older guy was training the two pimple-faced guys. After 20 minutes of being checks I had to say, hey I'm trying to catch some Spanish for dinner and ya'll are burning my daylight. They said have a nice day and left. Not a bad experience but I didn't want them training on my time and my dime.


----------



## wuzahippy2

Wow !! Good thing those fish had there green card !!!!!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Might this have something to do with the square grouper turned in in destin last week? Maybe they had some intel but not spot on?


----------



## Buckyt

We were checked while tarpon fishing in Puerto Rico. I was glad we were with a guide. Btw this is all Geo Bush's fault. Just ask Obummer.


----------



## drifterfisher

Hopin4aboat said:


> Might this have something to do with the square grouper turned in in destin last week? Maybe they had some intel but not spot on?


I was thinkin the same thing. But more along the lines of a cast off during the run in?


----------

